# Receipt of a new book



## Andrew___

Hi. I am trying to translate the following. Very grateful for any help or corrections_. _


_Hello all,_
_Today we received the book "Al-WaseeT" (14 volumes) written by the famous Egyptian lawyer Dr X.This book will be kept in the library and you may read it at any time. This book relates to the Egyptian law of civil transactions (which is of course similar in many respects to the UAE law of civil transactions). I hope that you will benefit from it._


*My attempt is:*

سلام لكل
_X_اليوم إستلمنا كتاب "الوسيط" (14 مجلد) مكتوب على يد المحامي المصري المشهور *د.* 
هذه الكتاب سيكون في المكتبة وتستطيعون أن تقرأونه في أي وقت. هذا الكتاب يتعلق بالقانون المعاملات المدنية المصري (وهو مماثل طبعاً للمعاملات المدنيةالإماراتي في عدة نواحي)
أتمنى أن تستفيدون منه إن شاء الله


----------



## ayed

*تسلمنا/وصلنا اليوم نسخة من كتاب "الوسيط" (14 مجلد) من تأليف المحامي المصري الشهير د.*
*هذه الكتاب سيكون في المكتبة ويمكنكم قراءته في أي وقت، وهو يتعلق/يختص/يعني بالقانون المصري للإجراءات المدنية (وهو مماثل طبعاً للقانون الإماراتي للإجراءات المدنية)من نواح عديدة *
*أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه *​


----------



## Mahaodeh

Andrew___ said:


> هذه الكتاب







ayed said:


> *هذه الكتاب *


 
How did this slip!


----------



## Andrew___

Mahaodeh said:


> How did this slip!


 
I'm happy that we made this mistake.

بتكبوا الكهوة من عماكم وبتكولوا الخير أجاكم 

Also Ayed, may I ask why you did not like استلمنا?

Cheers.


----------



## cherine

استلمنا is correct, but maybe tasallamna is more commonly used.

 
استلمنا/تسلمنا/وصلنا اليوم كتاب الوسيط للمحامي المصري الشهير د/فلان
الكتاب سيكون مُتاحًا في المكتبة ويمكن قراءته في أي وقت.​
I'd like to suggest a little rewording, I hope it's ok with you. Please check if the title I put is correct:

استلمنا اليوم كتاب الوسيط في القانون المدني للمحامي المصري الشهير د/فلان. والكتاب متاح بالمكتبة وبإمكانكم قراءته في أي وقت.
أرجو أن تستفيدوا منه، فكما تعلمون القانون المدني المصري مشابه للقانون المدني الإماراتي في عدة نواحي.​

P.S. If the author is السنهوري check his title: was he referred to as المحامي or al-musharri3 المشرع or simply السنهوري باشا .


----------



## Andrew___

Many thanks Cherine and Ayed for all your help.

Yes, you are correct Cherine that the author was Sanhuury  - I will check what his designation was.

Cheers.


----------



## djamal 2008

andrew___ said:


> many thanks cherine and ayed for all your help.
> 
> Yes, you are correct cherine that the author was sanhuury  - i will check what his designation was.
> 
> Cheers.




استلمنا نسخة من كتاب المحامي المرموق السنهوري

و بإمكانكم الإطتلاع عليه.......


----------



## ayed

Andrew___ said:


> Also Ayed, may I ask why you did not like استلمنا?
> 
> Cheers.


 استلمنا means in Arabic"_we touched *the black stone*(by kissing or hand) in Ka3ba_ "
The correct is to say as I have just mentioned intentionally.If you happen and caught me using"استلم"then correct me, please.That is it.


----------



## cherine

Ayed, are you sure that استلم is only used in استلم الحجر الأسود ?


----------



## Mahaodeh

That's an interesting, I always used it interchangeably with تسلّم, which means to receive; but when I looked it up I found that it generally means "to take by your hand with great respect and reverence"; it is not specifically for the black stone, but it includes it.
 
The problem now is that in collequal it's used interchangably, as well as in modern fus7a.


----------



## ayed

cherine said:


> Ayed, are you sure that استلم is only used in استلم الحجر الأسود ?


% 100 , Cherine.


----------



## Mahaodeh

ayed said:


> % 100 , Cherine.


 
Not according to dictionaries, that is one meaning; but you can also use it for other things such as: استلم يده = أخذها وقبّلها.


----------



## cherine

Yes, Ayed I have to disagree with you. As Maha said, the verb has other meanings too, even if in KSA it has a more restricted meaning.

In Egypt, we use استلم and تسلّم interchangeably.


----------



## ayed

Cherine, it is a matter of use not only and only.I confirm the correct use is : تسلمنا but if you would use it as استلمنا then it means in classical Arabic that one touches the black stone of ka3ba either by kissin or by hand.It is clear.As for the common usage استلمنا it is up to one do so.I don't deny any other versions.I sometimes mistakenly use استلمنا  but the correct one is : تسلمنا


----------



## Andrew___

ayed said:


> It is clear. As for the common usage استلمنا it is up to one do so.



Ayed is simply providing clear warning about this issue.  
وما على مستخدم "أيد" الا البلاغ المبين بالنسبة لهذا الفعل


----------



## ayed

Andrew___ said:


> Ayed is simply providing clear warning about this issue.
> وما على "أيد" الا البلاغ المبين بالنسبة لهذا الفعل


 Yes, 2albak 3ala albi!
Great mind think  alike


----------



## djamal 2008

و قد يكون هكذا في الماضي و يصبح أتسلم و تتسلم  في المضارع إما في الأمر تسلم؛


----------



## ayed

djamal 2008 said:


> و قد يكون هكذا في الماضي و يصبح أتسلم و تتسلم في المضارع إما في الأمر تسلم؛


في الماضي:تسلمنا
المضارع :نتسلم
الأمر:تسلم 
وتختلف صيغة الفعل حسب المخاطب
*إذا استلمت الخطاب فإنك "لمسته"وحسب *


----------



## Andrew___

ayed said:


> *إذا استلمت الخطاب فإنك "لمسته"وحسب *



Hi Ayed, do your above words mean: If you "استلمت" the letter, then you only touched it?


----------



## cherine

Andrew___ said:


> Hi Ayed, do your above words mean: If you "استلمت" the letter, then you only touched it?


Only in Ayed's understanding. But usually, in _*Modern*_ Standard Arabic, it does mean "to receive".

Sorry Ayed if I insist, but your explanation, although correct in the religious context, doesn't mean that the verb استلم can't be used in the meaning of "to receive".


----------



## xebonyx

قراءته (put in past tense) Is this a circumstance where elision has occured? In other words, we're saying ("there are books to read, *if* you'd like..)


----------



## cherine

qiraa2atuhu is a noun: reading it. And there's no elision here, it's the noun قراءة qiraa2a (reading) + the pronoun هـ referring to the book.
If the object was feminine, for example al-qiSSa القصة (the story), then we say قراءتها


----------



## xebonyx

cherine said:


> qiraa2atuhu is a noun: reading it. And there's no elision here, it's the noun قراءة qiraa2a (reading) + the pronoun هـ referring to the book.
> If the object was feminine, for example al-qiSSa القصة (the story), then we say قراءتها



Ah right, I didnt think of it being a maSdar. I saw the "أن" in Andrew's sentence, wasn't paying attention to the hamza, then combined it with your and ayed's version. Haha.


----------



## the-quality-man-4

ayed said:


> *تسلمنا/وصلنا اليوم نسخة من كتاب "الوسيط" (14 مجلد) من تأليف المحامي المصري الشهير د.*​
> 
> 
> *هذه الكتاب سيكون في المكتبة ويمكنكم قراءته في أي وقت، وهو يتعلق/يختص/يعني بالقانون المصري للإجراءات المدنية (وهو مماثل طبعاً للقانون الإماراتي للإجراءات المدنية)من نواح عديدة *​
> *أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه *​


Even if I'm not a good arabic speaker, it seems good for me.


----------

